# Shampoo recomendations?



## Honeyshuman (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi -
I don't know if this has been addressed before - hadn't really done my research...my question is, is it okay to use the Mane and Tail shampoo for my dog?

She is a 'national geographic' dog...very short hair. I have not given her many baths, and I know not to use shampoos for humans...do I need to go to the pet store to get her shampoo? Back when we had horses, no one knew about 'mane and tail'...but I don't know if it is proper to use on dogs...
any recomendations? I am heading out soon, so whatever help .......
Thank you so much!
N


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Any shampoo made for dogs will work. Just pick your scent!


----------



## Kotone (Apr 20, 2008)

Yeah, I'm pretty sure it's fine for dogs. I've known people who've used it on their dogs. It can be used on horses and people, too, as far as I can tell...lol.


----------



## Purplex15 (May 28, 2007)

for one bath? its fine. for continuous bathing, do not use it. i have used horse shampoo on my dog before b/c i didnt have anything else and it was a much needed bath situation, and i had to use it about 3 times in the span of 2 months (puppy rolling in mud and poop). the skin and hair will dry out, and you dog will be itchy. he is also a short coated dog (lab pointer mix), and it still had this effect on him. 

so if you need to bath the dog and have nothing else, then go ahead, just be sure to really rinse all of it off and to dilute it. but do not use it repeatedly. get some dog shampoo.


----------



## MommyofDanes (May 25, 2008)

I haven't used anything on my dogs but, baby shampoo and boy does it make them look sharp. But, for long haired breed I also give them a cream rinse with any human conditioner and they look outstanding. Baby Shampoo is so gentle that it won't hurt them at all. That is what I have been using for years on all the dogs I have owned.


----------



## Honeyshuman (Oct 30, 2006)

Purplex15 said:


> for one bath? its fine. for continuous bathing, do not use it. i have used horse shampoo on my dog before b/c i didnt have anything else and it was a much needed bath situation, and i had to use it about 3 times in the span of 2 months (puppy rolling in mud and poop). the skin and hair will dry out, and you dog will be itchy. he is also a short coated dog (lab pointer mix), and it still had this effect on him.
> 
> so if you need to bath the dog and have nothing else, then go ahead, just be sure to really rinse all of it off and to dilute it. but do not use it repeatedly. get some dog shampoo.


Okay, I've noticed. Her coat feels really nice and soft; but she seems to be scratching more....I didn't use but just a very small amnt - probably no more than a drop the size of a dime.

Guess _I'll _be using the mane an tail shampoo! :->


I think I'll be stopping at the store to pick up some baby shampoo!

Thanks y'all!
N


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Dogs aren't supposed to have human shampoo used on them, it dries their skin out. That is what Snoopy's vet told me.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I would recommend getting a shampoo made specifically for dogs also. Human shampoo is not the best for dogs, especially repeatedly. And human baby shampoo is not nearly as mild as you would think. Knowing what I know about shampoos, ingredients, etc. I don't think I would use them on my child. Much to harsh. There are SO many wonderful products out there that are specifically researched and made for dogs. I just don't know why one would choose to use a human shampoo instead?


----------



## Honeyshuman (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks for the input... that's why I come here, to find out what the best thing to do is. 
And as I was walking Ginger last eve, I ran into a new neighbor, with a beautiful brindle shephard mix, she was sooo soft; I asked what she used, "I just use whatever I'm using for myself, and a conditioner", so I did tell her I understood that human shampoo is not good for our pups..
So, I'll just go over to the pet store and see what they recommend, or what they have..
You all are sooo good...I'm forever running to new owners and recommending df for any questions they might have!

N


----------



## mrandrei (Jun 3, 2008)

I use flea and tick shampoo for my dogs!


----------

